# first time processing venison



## cookie3024 (Sep 25, 2012)

After paying nearly $300.00 last year to have a tiny pathetic excuse for a buck processed into sticks, summer sausage and breakfast sausage Ive decided to do it myself this year.  I was hoping someone with some experience processing venison may be able to help get me started.  Ive cleaned and boned deer before so that's not my issue, what I need help with is the equipment.  Id like to make deer sticks, summer sausage, brats and jerky.  I know I need a grinder, smoker, spices and casings, i guess my biggest concern is buying a smoker.  Id like to stay in the 300.00 to 400.00 range, ill be using it for other meats as well.  This year I have about 150 lbs of venison to prepare so I want to be able to prepare a decent amount at a time. Can anyone suggest a smoker that would work for me? I welcome any and all comments and suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 25, 2012)

A lot of folks like the MES 40.

I also strongly suggest that you get a good stuffer.


~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 26, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> A lot of folks like the MES 40.
> I also strongly suggest that you get a good stuffer.
> ~Martin


X2 The MES is easily controlled, maintains Temp and can be adjusted through the range of temps you will be using. I would also Highly suggest picking up a AMNPS Pellet fired Smoke Generator. http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12  While the MES works great at temps from 180 to 275*F, it has a hard time making consistent smoke at Ambient to 180*F. You are going to need the lower temp for many of the things you wish to produce...Welcome and Good Luck...JJ


----------



## cooknhogz (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree with digginggogfarm 2nd to a grinder, a stuffer is a must. I also live in Pa (up near Erie) and process a good amount of venison every year. I buy all my seasoning (along with every butcher shop around here) from conyeagerspice.com out of Zelienople Pa. If I may suggest, there summer sausage and snack sticks are the best. They both come in kits that have everything you need minus the meat. I have a 15 lb. stuffer and wouldnt go any smaller than that. Have a good day.


----------



## mike johnson (Sep 26, 2012)

MES400 definately,but or the AMNPS those 2 go hand in hand.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 26, 2012)

I processed a mule deer buck and a cow elk last fall. As has already been said, "a grinder, sausage stuffer (don't forget the smaller tube if you want 19mm or smaller snack sticks). The grinder can be used as a stuffer but it really mushes the meat (that's my opinion). I used my grinder one time to stuff and then went and purchased a sausage stuffer. I grind the meat only as I need it, rather than doing large amounts, because the meat stays better if frozen as a whole piece than it does as ground meat. You can see in my signature line, the items I have for sausage making. I have a 5 lb sausage stuffer because for me it's easier doing smaller amounts than large amounts - just a personal preference.

I used to live in Zelienople and the Con Yeager kits are very good. I use Hi Country currently because they are easier for me to obtain here in Colorado. 

I have an MES40 and for making jerky, snack sticks, summer sausage and those other low and slow products, it is great. Add the AMNPS to it and you have a perfect combination.


----------



## cooknhogz (Sep 26, 2012)

Also, Con Yeagers Cajun sausage seasoning is one of the best I have ever made. 5 lb. pork butt, 5 lb venison and there Cajun sausage seasoning. I cant make enough of it.


----------



## cookie3024 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for all your suggestions. That's the smoker I was looking at, but wasn't aware of the stuffer. You guys have been very helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## boykjo (Sep 27, 2012)

Welcome to SMF Cookie and were glad to have you aboard.... If you want something done right you'll just have to do it yourself....LOL   After the smoker I would suggest equipment like these to get started making sausage... If you are planning on large batches at a time I would go with a 15 lb stuffer...

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200425065_200425065

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200451267_200451267

Joe


----------



## seansmiths (Sep 27, 2012)

$300 is a little steep!  Making your own is definitely the way to go.  I've been turning all my wild game into jerky and snack sticks as of late since this is what the family will eat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Just be careful using seasonings in your meat then smoking it.  A lot of seasonings have "smoke" flavoring included then adding more smoke to it can give some overpowering smoke flavor.  I made this mistake the first couple of times.  Also, LEM Products has everything you could possibly need for processing.  I've tried their seasonings and they are good.  Check them out at http://www.lemproducts.com  . Good luck!


----------



## darrin weimert (Oct 3, 2012)

We use the sausage maker products they work well we have the 100 lb models but the smaller electric model we are about to try for smaller loads. we use their dehydrators also.. good products


----------



## cookie3024 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks again for all the great advise. I have what I need now aside from the smoker, I have it narrowed down to two. MES40 or the GS40. Propane will be a little more convienient for me but all the recommendations I've gotten have been for the MES40. My biggest concern is being able to smoke at low temps, 150-165 and I haven't found any reviews regarding propane smokers cooking that low. Is it possible? Is gas or propane better for low temp smoke? Thanks again for all your help.
Jason


----------



## darrin weimert (Oct 5, 2012)

We use gas, our large smoker can smoke at any temp with its thermostat i suppose is how it works.. electronic ignitor glad you found one you like, i hope it work well., let me know, we are in the market for a smaller smoker for little loads.


----------

